# Gentle off-Road Routes for a beginner



## Gaz Vickers (14 Aug 2012)

Seeing as i have decided on getting a Mountain Bike, Albeit a very cheap 2nd hand one..... Does anyone know of any gentle off Road Routes/Trails etc for a beginner in or around the Heywood area. I don't want to travel to far to soon, until i'm used to riding a Bike again! 
I have joined ''mapmayride' or whatever its called to see if i can find any existing routes, but not having much luck, So if anyone could point me in the right direction i would be grateful! 

Cheers Gary.


----------



## Dan151 (14 Aug 2012)

Dunno if Heywood is near Gisburn forest but theres a blue grade trail there for you to get started on. Also if your travel a little theres Grizedale in the lakes which is brilliant to ride. Heres some sites on them
Gisburn Forest
Grizedale Forest


----------



## Gaz Vickers (14 Aug 2012)

Dan151 said:


> Dunno if Heywood is near Gisburn forest but theres a blue grade trail there for you to get started on. Also if your travel a little theres Grizedale in the lakes which is brilliant to ride. Heres some sites on them
> Gisburn Forest
> Grizedale Forest


A bit too far for me at the moment. But thanks anyway mate... maybe one day when i have more time on my hands! They look like great places to go.


----------



## Sandra6 (15 Aug 2012)

What about taking the canal path? 
I'm not sure how much of it is accessible these days though.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (15 Aug 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> What about taking the canal path?
> I'm not sure how much of it is accessible these days though.


I think there is the Rochdale Canal, Just not sure of the best place to join it from Heywood. I'v tried to view on a map, but still unsure.!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2012)

Have you tried using cyclestreets.net? It's useful for looking at various routes and includes most cyclepaths and minor roads. http://www.cyclestreets.net/journey/3522062/ shows you a route from Heywood to Castleton and it looks rideable for a fair way south from there. I don't know how good the route to Castleton is but it's a start.


----------



## Gaz Vickers (15 Aug 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Have you tried using cyclestreets.net? It's useful for looking at various routes and includes most cyclepaths and minor roads. http://www.cyclestreets.net/journey/3522062/ shows you a route from Heywood to Castleton and it looks rideable for a fair way south from there. I don't know how good the route to Castleton is but it's a start.


Magic, Cheers for that. Good site that, And looking at that map i've found an even shorter route that i used to know.!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2012)

Yes, cyclestreets is a great resource. I'm guessing that you're thinking of what's marked on the opencyclemap view as Chadwick Lane. http://www.opencyclemap.org/


----------



## Gaz Vickers (15 Aug 2012)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, cyclestreets is a great resource. I'm guessing that you're thinking of what's marked on the opencyclemap view as Chadwick Lane. http://www.opencyclemap.org/


Yeah thats right. It runs from Heywood to Castle Hawk Golf course.


----------

